# Van Münit... *Sözün Orjinali Telifli Olduğu İçin Kullanılama



## PrettywomanJR

Hi to all
Please translate this to english for me please, what does he mean here?
Van Münit... *Sözün Orjinali Telifli Olduğu İçin Kullanılamamıştır.*

Tesekkur ederim in advance 

PrettywomanJR


----------



## Rallino

lol you made me laugh 

Van Minüt...*The phrase could not be used for the reason that all its rights are reserved*

What a funny question


----------



## PrettywomanJR

oh, sorry, i jas read it from someone else and i got curious, what is  *Van Münit?*


----------



## Rallino

it's our prime-minister R.T. Erdoğan who badly and funnily pronounced "One minute" back in Davos. There have been many funny caricatures and comics around since then. In your sentence it's a reference to the fact that only one person says that phrase *"Van minüt"* and that's the turkish prime-minister


----------



## PrettywomanJR

oh, yeah i have viewed that Davos incident, well the prime minister was angry that time,anyway, maybe it refers to that..

thanx,
til then, cheers!

prettywomanjr


----------



## hasansabri

He just meant *" bir dakika" to interpose the moderator's authority,(unfair administration)* that's all !


----------



## Evros

Det iz egzektli törkiş vey of rayting ingıliş
(That is exactly turkish way of writing english)


----------

